# corrado tranny into mk1..............



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

i'm droppin' a scirroco 16v into my mk1 caddy!! i wanna use a g60 corrado tranny!! can it be done? will the scirroco tranny mounts work?


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

It can be done but, you would need to have the two trans mounts made because no mount will work and no one offers a kit for that conversion. Also u would have to change the linkage, b/c 02A's at cable shift and also a hydo clutch instead of cable.


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

i know about the linkage!! i was just wondering if anyone offered mounts!! i guess i'll hafta make some!!!


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

Let us know if you get that G60 tranny in.... I'll bet your not the only one thinking about this conversion.


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (gtifly)*

I'm doing the same swap in my A1 Rabbit. I







have the motor in and the mounts made. They look good but i haven't tested them yet for durability cause the motor it's fully wired yet. If u are interested i could sent u my rejected designs (will hold motor in)for some ideas or i could probably make u a set. Good LUCK
It's alot of work but hopfully worth it!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

Post some pics of this mount setup if you have them.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Supercharged VR6)*

And why would you be inquiring about such a thing Mr Pat .......what are you guys up to, over at your secret dub shop ?


----------



## king_tuk (May 26, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm doing the same swap in my A1 Rabbit. I







have the motor in and the mounts made. They look good but i haven't tested them yet for durability cause the motor it's fully wired yet. If u are interested i could sent u my rejected designs (will hold motor in)for some ideas or i could probably make u a set. Good LUCK
It's alot of work but hopfully worth it![HR][/HR]​soooo......are you using the brake booster/slave cylinder set-up from the corrado as well? got pics of that all set up with the pedal cluster?


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

O i see how's this goin hehe. Yea i got it all figured out. Using full rocco 16v brakes(4 wheel disk) SS BL and corrado calipers up front. And the thing with the 
padal assy. I'll get pict's but it's kind of confusing. I have a 81 diesel shell that is american made.(different pedal assy from german) I used stock US assy, with german brake pedal shaved to fit. On a custom pedal pin that is longer, used corrado clutch pedal and clutch master cyl. On a reinforced firewall section using 1/8 plate steel...... O and a resovoir off a Japanese car. The reason i didn't use the corrado MC is because it was ABS.


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

It's much easier to buy use a cable operated clutch mechanism for the a1. Here's a link to a setup on ebay. Just have to have mounts made and use the rado shifter and you're done
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33730&item=2406541369&rd=1


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (eldorado)*

Damn! I had found a similar kit but it was 250. I thought that is was too much , but definately easier if u don't have the ability to fab stuff. Good post


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

bump


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

Hey Euro, you got any pics? I'm running into some of the same problems with my project Rabbit. 2.1 16vG60 w/ 02a - pedal cluster has been a problem along with the mounts, so pics would be great! I'm going the hydraulic clutch route also. Thanks a lot! -Mike


----------



## mk1boy (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (JustA1s)*

I am doing the same thing. I'm using the low powered passat clutch thats not hydraulic though. The only thing holding me back from instalation are the mounts. If you have a set you wnat to make and sell to me, i am all game for that. Let me know asap, thanks man
Clayton


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (mk1boy)*

I'll try to get pics, thanxs


----------



## THE red rocket (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

Evo at renner tuning in Los Angeles has one in his scirocco2 I'm sure he can give you a hand or maybe even supply some proven mounts(as he has 300hp 16vt). I saw somewhere that a place is selling kits for this swap but since I didn't have a MK1 at the time didn't pay much attention








http://www.rennermotorsport.com


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (THE red rocket)*

Look at what I bought!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33730&item=2406541369&rd=1


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

i can get those kits all day for 250.00 new. i guess your 160.00 beats that. but everyone i told sayed theyd rather change there pedal cluster. only thing is try that on the A1. this thing should make the swap much easier.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Benbuilt4u)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i can get those kits all day for 250.00 new. i guess your 160.00 beats that. but everyone i told sayed theyd rather change there pedal cluster. only thing is try that on the A1. this thing should make the swap much easier.[HR][/HR]​Are you getting these parts state side, or importing them from Europe?
I will be involved with several engine/gearbox swaps this summer, one is a 1.8T 20V A1, thus the reason for grabbing the cable kit. 
The other swaps are a TDI Syncro A2 & two B3 syncros. The A2 may also get the cable kit, depending on time, money, & parts availability.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you getting these parts state side, or importing them from Europe?
I will be involved with several engine/gearbox swaps this summer, one is a 1.8T 20V A1, thus the reason for grabbing the cable kit. 
The other swaps are a TDI Syncro A2 & two B3 syncros. The A2 may also get the cable kit, depending on time, money, & parts availability.[HR][/HR]​
i get them from somewhere in the US. they only have a few kits total right now like 5. im the distributor for them.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Benbuilt4u)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i get them from somewhere in the US. they only have a few kits total right now like 5. im the distributor for them.[HR][/HR]​Do your kits also come with the self adjusting cable, or can you also get manually adjustable cables?
Are any of the parts available separately? I might be interested in just the bellcrank assy (lever) that repalces the slave cyl.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Do your kits also come with the self adjusting cable, or can you also get manually adjustable cables?
Are any of the parts available separately? I might be interested in just the bellcrank assy (lever) that repalces the slave cyl.[HR][/HR]​they only come complete. they wont sell me pieces and i believe its with a manual cable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Benbuilt4u)*

Do you know if the rubber dust boot is included in your kit? 
The lever assy is supposed to have a rubber boot to protect it.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

in the picture i saw of the kit it had the rubber boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MePoWeR2.016v (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Hey can u use the cable conversion on VR6 trans?


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (MePoWeR2.016v)*

it works on any 02a or 02j transmission vr6 1.8t or 2.0


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Benbuilt4u)*

Just the slave cylinder, mechincal linkage mechansim is on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33736&item=2407710418&rd=1


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (eldorado)*

I have pics of my mounts and clutch stuff i made IM me with email and i'll send pics, or someone can post for me.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

theres a place in MD that sells those kits. I can't remember off hand but I know I talked to someone about them. I think is was 250 or 300


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (far4ngnwolfie)*

I believe the cable setup is from http://www.eurospecsport.com I saw one on a tranny at WF in their booth


----------



## mk1boy (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (G60ING)*

I have another problem with putting this tranny in my rabbit. My header gets in the way of the axles!?!?!?!?!?! Has anyone else ran into this problem putting the o2a in their rabbit? let me knwo i am really confused why my header doesn't work with it. Thanks alot
Clayton


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (tyrone27)*

NGP which is a dealer for http://www.eurospecsport.com/introduction.htm


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (G60ING)*

i get them from overland and i think NGP charges 40.00 dollars more than i do. not exactly sure just know i have it cheaper.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have pics of my mounts and clutch stuff i made IM me with email and i'll send pics, or someone can post for me.[HR][/HR]​Euro rally,
I've hosted your photos for you. The parts look top notch. I'd like to see some photos of the brackets on the engine.








Transmission rear mount (attaches 02A/02J to stock A1 rear mount location)









Driver's side transmission mount









Clutch master cylinder adaptor plate on firewall. Fluid reservoir is hidden behind vacuum booster.









Modified A1 pedal cluster. Note longer shaft & pin added to original pedal.
[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 5:18 AM 3-21-2003]


[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 5:49 AM 3-21-2003]


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have pics of my mounts and clutch stuff i made IM me with email and i'll send pics, or someone can post for me.
I've hosted your photos for you. The parts look top notch. I'd like to see some photos of the brackets on the engine.[HR][/HR]​that shish looks awesome more pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Those look really nice!! Seriously you should consider making a few sets of these, I bet they'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Supercharged VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Those look really nice!! Seriously you should consider making a few sets of these, I bet they'd sell like hotcakes.[HR][/HR]​i agree make many more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Benbuilt4u)*

Thanxs for posting th pics. If anyone needs more i can take more, The rear mount is hard to see on the car, so that's why i shot the pic of the first mount made. Hope they help in other projects.
sean


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Euro rally)*

I'd like to see how your rear engine mount interfaces with the chassis. What did you do with regards to the timing belt tensioner, belt cover, & the A1 engine mount? Show some pictures of the parts intalled if possible.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Can the mounts be used on a A1 chassis with a 16v motor? I want to install a 02a tranny in my car


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (tyrone27)*

Mounts would probably work with 16V but i can't say for sure. The rear mount bolts to back on trans and goes to stock mounting position. On the timing belt side i used a diesel mount over the block off plate, no prblems with the tensioner, and cut the cover accordingly. It took me no time at all to but it in the car after i made the mounts. Fell right in.














BUT if your really interested u can buy it when it's done.







I'll be broke by then I'll try to get more pics


[Modified by Euro rally, 9:11 AM 3-21-2003]


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Descriptions added to photos.


----------



## Scala_666 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I'm carrying out a 16v into Scirocco conversion myself.
I've been scratching my head about the rear mount though!
Great picture of the construction of yours, though I can't quite envision how it bolts on. Had all the holes been drilled when the picture was taken?
Perhaps you could put some helpful arrows and descriptions onto the photo, with MSPaint, for clarity?
I would love to see it installed on the car though...


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Les,
according to the pictures from the auction, the main lever is stamped VW/Audi.
Does it have a VW/Audi part number on it?
It's the piece from this auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33736&item=2407710418&rd=1


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (MrDave)*

I'll be picking up my parts from the post office this week. I'll report back here with my impressions/comments on the kit once i had a few minutes to play with it!


----------



## Scala_666 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (MrDave)*

I don't know wether these codes will be the same in the US as in the UK, but:
VW part no.:
Bracket for mech. clutch operation (lever): 
02A 141 708B 
Rubber boot for mech. clutch operation :
02A 141 728 
I don't know the current conversion rate, but the lever and boot cost me £50. 
It's a simple braket with a hole in that you have to make to fit the cable. I'm using a manual adjust cable for the car, but an auto adjust can be used in a similar manner.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Scala_666)*

its not the same. I tried buying them from US dealer and some of the part numbers don't exist.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (tyrone27)*

The part numbers are legit guys. The deal is they are European only parts meaning the US dealers do not have access to them.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Supercharged VR6)*

Sorry for the size of the picture, 
couldn't shrink it and keep clarity.
The parts come from 88-93 Passats, but not in North America.
I, too, tried the dealer.
http://www.vwparts.com 
VWparts.com lists the boot: $7.60, and lists an A revision of the other piece, a braacket for $57.00.
I don't know if this is the right part or not, or if there is a flub-up on Impex's end.
Maybe someone should talk to them.









-Dave


[Modified by MrDave, 1:17 AM 3-25-2003]


----------



## Euro rally (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Scala_666)*

I can't get a pic of the rear mount on the car because it's no very visible, fron the top. But the way the mount is in the picture is how it sits. The 2 holes to attach to the rubber mount aren't drilled yet but they would be on the bottom plate. That pic was the prototype. The side that goes up on the right attaches to the left side of where the axle shafts go into the trans. With 3 bolts in an off set pattern. If still interested, IM me and i could try to put the car on jack stands to get underside pics on final piece on the car.
sean


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (MrDave)*

The "708A" lever assy is for a Eurovan with cable clutch. The rubber boot is the same for both the Passat and the Eurovan. I am curious as to whether the Eurovan lever assy would work for us. The boot is the same, so the basic configuration should also be similar. I'm going to do a comparision once my eBay goodies arrive. I've got the eurovan lever and boot on order.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have pics of my mounts and clutch stuff i made IM me with email and i'll send pics, or someone can post for me.
Euro rally,
I've hosted your photos for you. The parts look top notch. I'd like to see some photos of the brackets on the engine.








Transmission rear mount (attaches 02A/02J to stock A1 rear mount location)









Driver's side transmission mount









Clutch master cylinder adaptor plate on firewall. Fluid reservoir is hidden behind vacuum booster.









Modified A1 pedal cluster. Note longer shaft & pin added to original pedal.
[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 5:18 AM 3-21-2003]

[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 5:49 AM 3-21-2003][HR][/HR]​I got some mounts too





























Ready for installation

















Installed
















Al


----------



## Scala_666 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (The Transplanter)*

Yes, that's the right part! I don't know why, but VW refer to it as a 'bracket'.
Thanks for the great pics of your mounts and how they fit! They're really neat.
It will be couple of weeks before I get my mounts together, but watch this space!


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado tranny into mk1.............. (Scala_666)*

heres a picture of the kits i can get complete.


----------



## lavimia (Feb 23, 2013)

*clutch kit*

Hello!
can you tell me where i can get a kit ??
thank you jerry!


----------

